# Hidden Track



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

My apologies if this has already been posted here at some time in the past.

Pretty cool way to hide a track.






:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

adds nicely to the sketches in other threads on how to do this. good clip.


----------

